# Gold Pocket Watch



## Koshy (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi All,

Am pretty new to this forum and itâ€™s great to be here. Have been looking for a forum such as this for sometime now. I would not call myself a hardcore watch enthusiast but am interested in watches and do have a small collection of my own.

I was wondering whether anyone could shed more light on this particular pocket watch that I acquired sometime back. It is a gold pocket watch and I know this from the marking on the inside of the case â€" 18 which tells me that it is 18k and a letter â€˜tâ€™ which is a date marking but am not sure what date it represents. The letters â€˜GHHâ€™ are also inscribed on the inside of the case. There are some words scribbled on the inside case of the watch (seen in last snap) that makes no sense to me.

There is also an inscription on the inside of the watch which reads â€˜David Keys, 15 Craven Street, Strand, Londonâ€™. I have tried to find out information about this person but to no avail.

Would be great if someone could shed any light on this person or on the history / value of this pocket watch.

Thanks.

Photos:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello and welcome to a very friendly forum.

My google fu reveals that David Keys died in March 1887, was a watch manufacturer and also an agent for the Waltham Watch Company.

The hallmarks are not too clear in the pic but I'm sure you should be able to get a date from them.

The half hunter looks in superb condition and I assume it's a runner and would be a prize of any collection.

Once again I have to say that, if the case is 18k, then it will be worth more than the watch and is a prime contender to be scrapped. :thumbsdown:

There is an 18K Thomas Russell half hunter on flea bay at the moment for Â£27000 and your watch is certainly in the same category.

Wish it was mine 

Chris


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice indeed :thumbsup: - Looks very similar to mine....have a look here....

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=48829


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> Hello and welcome to a very friendly forum.
> 
> My google fu reveals that David Keys died in March 1887, was a watch manufacturer and also an agent for the Waltham Watch Company.
> 
> ...


One too many zeros there :umnik2:

Should read Â£2700

And Mark, I still think yours is superb as well

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The small letters/numbers? scratched onto the cuvette or dust cover may be from when the watch has been serviced at various times in the past. Alternatively, they may be pawnbrokers marks, although I doubt that if the owner could afford a solid 18ct watch, he would ever need to hock it unless he had fallen on very hard times indeed. Gorgeous watch BTW.


----------



## Koshy (Jun 17, 2010)

a6cjn said:


> Hello and welcome to a very friendly forum.
> 
> My google fu reveals that David Keys died in March 1887, was a watch manufacturer and also an agent for the Waltham Watch Company.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

Thank you for your warm and friendly welcome and also for the insightful information you have offered me. It atleast gives me a place to start from and that is good. The watch certainly is a runner and have been taking good care of it ever since I acquired it.

Koshy.


----------



## Koshy (Jun 17, 2010)

MarkDavey said:


> Very nice indeed :thumbsup: - Looks very similar to mine....have a look here....
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=48829


Your watch looks a stunner, Mark and looks in pristine condition as well.

Great watch.


----------



## Koshy (Jun 17, 2010)

a6cjn said:


> a6cjn said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and welcome to a very friendly forum.
> ...


Thanks for the quick clarification there Chris. My heart skipped a beat when I read the first amount


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

OK....I've consulted my hallmarks book and blown your pics up to 150%.(What follows is speculation from your pix and my hallmark book...OK?) G.H.H. is the makers mark. The hallmark is as follows... Top--Crown (clearer in the upside down pic)...Left--t...Right--leopards head (worn)...bottom 18.

The crown and leopards head denote the London Assay office. 18 means 18 carat gold. The date letter t (Roman lower case font) = 1914. Hope this assists you in your researches. :thumbsup:


----------



## Koshy (Jun 17, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> OK....I've consulted my hallmarks book and blown your pics up to 150%.(What follows is speculation from your pix and my hallmark book...OK?) G.H.H. is the makers mark. The hallmark is as follows... Top--Crown (clearer in the upside down pic)...Left--t...Right--leopards head (worn)...bottom 18.
> 
> The crown and leopards head denote the London Assay office. 18 means 18 carat gold. The date letter t (Roman lower case font) = 1914. Hope this assists you in your researches. :thumbsup:


That's really helpful, Roger. Thank you so much. Much appreciated.

Koshy.


----------

